# Fleamarket And China Mall E Liquids



## rampokker

I wasn't sure where to post this so I decided to post in the the Newbie Corner, as I figure a lot of noobs like me might make the same mistake as me.
Last week I popped into the China shopping centre in Centurion to check for some cheap liquids, I figured I have to try them just in case they are good, I mean R40 for 20ml of Liqua Marlboro flavour is a great price (I now know Liqua does not make a Marlboro flavour). Well anyone thinking in the same line as me, don't waste your hard earned cash, I would rather vape toilet water than that rubbish, at least I know what is in toilet water and I think it will taste the same.
I bought a bottle of original Liqua today, not Marlboro flavour, and even though I see some people saying that it's not the best, it's just about 1000 times better than the knock off I tried.
After this great review of the fake liquids, if anyone is interested in trying it and you want to come and collect it from me in Edenvale, I have half 20ml a bottle of “Genuine Authentic” Marlboro flavour Liqua and an almost full bottle of the “Genuine Authentic” Grape flavour liquid that you can have, absolutely free of charge. Perhaps we should pop it in a Taste Box so more people can try it.
I just wanted to share this experience with you guys to prevent anyone from making the same mistake, atleast I got a bottle with a cool nozzle out of the deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat

i bought some C-field once. 




> don't waste your hard earned cash, I would rather vape toilet water than that rubbish, at least I know what is in toilet water and I think it will taste the same.


 
That's what it means, "tastes like ass".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

rampokker said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this so I decided to post in the the Newbie Corner, as I figure a lot of noobs like me might make the same mistake as me.
> Last week I popped into the China shopping centre in Centurion to check for some cheap liquids, I figured I have to try them just in case they are good, I mean R40 for 20ml of Liqua Marlboro flavour is a great price (I now know Liqua does not make a Marlboro flavour). Well anyone thinking in the same line as me, don't waste your hard earned cash, I would rather vape toilet water than that rubbish, at least I know what is in toilet water and I think it will taste the same.
> I bought a bottle of original Liqua today, not Marlboro flavour, and even though I see some people saying that it's not the best, it's just about 1000 times better than the knock off I tried.
> After this great review of the fake liquids, if anyone is interested in trying it and you want to come and collect it from me in Edenvale, I have half 20ml a bottle of “Genuine Authentic” Marlboro flavour Liqua and an almost full bottle of the “Genuine Authentic” Grape flavour liquid that you can have, absolutely free of charge. Perhaps we should pop it in a Taste Box so more people can try it.
> I just wanted to share this experience with you guys to prevent anyone from making the same mistake, atleast I got a bottle with a cool nozzle out of the deal.


 
Thanks for the info @rampokker. Personally I would not have gone anywhere near these liquids, as there are just too many unknowns about what is in there.

Even if it was glycerng and propylene glycol, if it was industrial grade that is certainly not something you would want to be putting in your lungs. And this also reminds me of when they found melamine in chinese pet food. Seems you can use anything as a filler in a fake product.

I agree with your conclusion - let's hope no one else makes the same mistake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

btw, the CEO of the company that used melamine powder was eventually executed. They don't stuff around so much in China.

They used to do it with firing squads, now they have special vans with specially-trained anaesthetists.


----------



## rampokker

They should execute the CEO of the company that makes this stuff.


----------



## Riaz

sorry about your experience @rampokker 

glad you sorted

i dont think you should pass that liquid on to anyone, especially if they that bad

rather just chuck them

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

I agree with @Riaz! Chuck the bottles.

But first post pics of the bottle so that others can recognise it at a glance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

devdev said:


> Personally I would not have gone anywhere near these liquids, as there are just too many unknowns about what is in there.


 
industrial grade toilet water?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

@BhavZ they look exactly the same as the original, or at least the ones I had an experience with, the only time you know it is a fake when you vape it.


----------



## BhavZ

Al3x said:


> @BhavZ they look exactly the same as the original, or at least the ones I had an experience with, the only time you know it is a fake when you vape it.


Wow so they have up'd their game with regards to cloning this products.


----------



## VapeTownZA

I also made this mistake from a store in Canal Walk. It wasn't as cheap and looked fairly legit but I had such a horrid sore throat and cough after just one tank that I chucked it all into a land never to be found again. The stuff was vile and I'm certain it was made with things not meant for inhalation as it all had this horrible smell I couldn't put my finger on. Please guys, Steer clear of anything that seems like a good deal or juices from non-specialised dealers. Especially with brands such as liqua which are well known nd therefore easily copied.


----------



## bones

Yeah, im not to sure about these China Mall jobbies. I can guys telling me all the time that i'm overpaying for liquids. They buying 50 ML bottles for R70 from the china malls.

Goedkoop is duurkoop, and in this case it can impact your health. Stop smoking, get killed my shit e-liquid... the irony....


----------



## rampokker

BhavZ said:


> I agree with @Riaz! Chuck the bottles.
> 
> But first post pics of the bottle so that others can recognise it at a glance.


Will post pics in a while, but one easy way to recognise them is that they are 20ml bottles, Liqua is 30ml bottles and "LIQUA Premium has always had a label for the blind on the bottle – a tactile (haptic) sticker in the triangle shape.
I'm sure I've seen this link before but here it is again. Fake Liqua on goritch.com

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## KimH

Throw it away!
Here's a quick reference chart on how to spot the obvious fake Liqua's that are flooding the market place at the moment.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## rampokker

Due to popular demand the offer that someone can come and pick it up is of the table. I put that Fiqua where it belongs, down the drain.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

rampokker said:


> Due to popular demand the offer that someone can come and pick it up is of the table. I put that Fiqua where it belongs, down the drain.


 
Really sad about that.... could be harmful to the plumbing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rampokker

devdev said:


> Really sad about that.... could be harmful to the plumbing


Haha, I have a problem with a blocked drain. Hopefully it will burn the pipes clean and if it doesn't it might prevent them from freezing up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

We have exactly the same problem with tattoo inks, you can pick up an ounce bottle of "genuine" tattoo ink from these china malls for R40.... this lead based stuff comes free with azo dyes, iron oxide and goodness knows what else.... your next MRI is gonna be a whole lot of fun, that is if your skin doesn't rot off first.

A little off the subject I know but I had to mention it, people need to be very cautious when buying ANYTHING from these places, but alas.... money talks, what is really sad though is that the real thing really doesn't cost that much more


----------



## capetocuba

I prefer to buy mine from a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy in Kenilworth, real mccoy made with love and care

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

capetocuba said:


> I prefer to buy mine from a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy in Kenilworth, real mccoy made with love and care


I think we know the same guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

The guy who was the main influence on me trying vaping is a tattoo artist i know from a bike forum. In New Jersey. i think it started with me liking his pic of his MVP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

